
A Generational War Is Brewing over Coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-generational-war-is-brewing-over-coronavirus-11584437401
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/oHewA](https://archive.is/oHewA)

